# KC Trial in Sedalia MO



## Goldens09 (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any news in the Open or the Qual?


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To O/ Dave & Laurainne Grevlos,H/Jim Beck & Mossy Oak's Duk Aholic "OZ" for earning the 1st place ribbon in his first Q ran!!!! 

Also BIG CONGRATS!!!! To Mossy Oak's Fowl Language "Naughty",Oz's littermate for capturing the 2nd place ribbon in her first Q ran, H/Jim Beck.

Truly Outstanding first Q's & littermates Hx in the making. Keep up the great work Beck Retrievers!!!!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you Tera. 
You did a great job with their foundation work as their "young dog trainer".

Congrats and Thanks go to Jim Beck and Team Beck for the great trial;
1st & 2nd in the Qualifying with Oz and Naughty. 
Good luck to all at the KCRC.
Dave and Lauraine Grevlos


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Dave and Lauraine what great news for you on your 2 young dogs!

Qual 1rst and 2nd with litter mates. Doesn't get any better than that! 

Good to see Oz get the nod. 

Good job Tera and Team Beck.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Isaac Langerud, & Magic Trick's "Clinton" for placing 4th in the Q. This is Clinton's first career placement. Way to go!!!

Also congrats to Dr.Aul & Isaac for capturing the 3rd in the Q with Oliver a littermate to Clinton. 

Good luck to all the competitors.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Any Open updates?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Yea Little Clinton. All grown up now.
Nana Sue


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations 
To Chuck & Mary Jane With Another Blue Ribbon In The Open With Louie.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats To Chuck & Marjie Mize For A Second In The Amt. Which Titles Dakotah


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Congrats To Chuck & Marjie Mize For A Second In The Amt. Which Titles Dakotah



AFC Tonkah Dakotah Shoonka MH !!! I like it.

Big congrats team Mize!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Chuck, Marjie, and "AFC"Dakotah. 

Dave and Lauraine


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Huge congratulations to Bob Hansson and Bravo on the Amateur WIN!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Chuck and Louie! What a roll you guys are on...
Also congrats to Chuck and Dakotah with your 2nd and new AFC!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To O/H Bob Hanssen & Watermark's Standing Ovation "Bravo" for Bringing home the "BLUE" in the Kansas City RC AM. Can't wait to see this team at the National Am in Michigan come June. Great Work Bob!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Lab4me said:


> Thank you Tera.
> You did a great job with their foundation work as their "young dog trainer".
> 
> Congrats and Thanks go to Jim Beck and Team Beck for the great trial;
> ...


Dave & Lauraine,

Congrats on your success so far with Oz & Naughty. The fact that these two came out of your own breeding is just icing on the cake!




drbobsd said:


> AFC Tonkah Dakotah Shoonka MH !!! I like it.
> 
> Big congrats team Mize!



Ditto! A long road that finally led to the promised land! Congrats!

Dave Bezesky


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H John Russell & Castlebay's Vam Pyre "Pie" for capturing the 3rd place ribbon in the Kansas City RC Open. This team is also Qualified for the National AM in June. Very cool that The Bay Blue Graduates Dominated this weekend & will look forward to seeing them near their roots come June in MI

Also Congratulations to all the competitors who earned color this weekend! Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Dave and Lauraine, Chuck and Marjorie, Chuck and Mary Jo, Bob Hanssen and all others who placed in the trial.

Vern and Kathy


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone have full results they can post? Thanks


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Tom Watson said:


> Does anyone have full results they can post? Thanks


That's what I was thinking. Nothing on Entry Express...


----------



## Goldens09 (May 13, 2009)

Anyone know whats up with Kansas City RC and Entry express, why are they so late with postings?? Would be nice to know results by now.


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! To O/H Bob Hanssen & Watermark's Standing Ovation "Bravo" for Bringing home the "BLUE" in the Kansas City RC AM. Can't wait to see this team at the National Am in Michigan come June. Great Work Bob!


Congrats from Dave and Lauraine Grevlos too.


----------

